# Nashville area breeder referral



## PaulDA

Hello all, new to the forum and looking for a referral/advice. Does anyone recommend a Breeder in the Nashville area? We're looking for a well bred family dog and do not need a super high drive sport dog.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

I would look into Camelot K9 and Sequoyah German Shepherds. They breed working lines, but different breedings will produce less drive and not all, or even most pups in a litter are often "super high drive." Both of these breeders train dogs and compete, so they know what makes for good temperament and I believe one is a veterinarian. I think they are a couple of hours from Nashville and both have websites.


----------



## PaulDA

Thanks Chip. I've seen them come up on my Google searches and will take a closer look.


----------



## Jax08

Is Alexis near Nashville?








Feuergarten German Shepherds


Feuergarten German Shepherds, King William, VA. Отметки "Нравится": 4 685 · Обсуждают: 538. Health tested & proven working line German Shepherds near Richmond, VA 🏳️‍🌈




www.facebook.com


----------

